# Sexing...



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

So, I tried taking individual pictures of the babies so I can start finding them homes. A week or so ago, I thought I had 8 boys, 2 girls. As of yesterday....they're all boys! Not a nipple on any of them. 

If they had nipples, would they be super apparent by day 19?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

By day 19, sexing should be really, REALLY easy since the males would have (very) apparent testicles.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it's day 19, and none of them have nipples or super apparent testes.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you take pictures?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow! Yeah pictures of each would help so we can help you out. 10 boys seems pretty unlikely lol but I geuss it could happen!


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yep, I'll try to get the little turds to hold still long enough to take pics tonight. There's a few that I know for sure are boys (anus, penis, nothing questionable in between), but there are 2-3 that I'm kind of iffy about.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

well it really should be very easy. But I guess it can be hard sometimes.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok, I went over their bodies FOUR times last night with a fine toothed comb (so to speak).....testes are starting to drop, and not a one of them has a nipple.

TEN BOYS! 

Woo!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow so weird XD


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Their father is probably bragging to the other males. "Yup 10 kids, all boys!!"


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

lol yeah all as lazy as he is no doubt!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

My 10 sons! *music chimes in*


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Ratastic said:


> Their father is probably bragging to the other males. "Yup 10 kids, all boys!!"


Makes me think of Gastaun in Beauty & The Beast, haha.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow, ten boys!

Just make sure you double check before taking them from Mother... :lol:

I can't believe that... wow.


----------



## moara (Apr 30, 2007)

When they're that young, testicles or nipples aren't really good indicators of male or female. We my rat had her litter, nine of ten had nipples, and only four were boys. The way that you can tell is that in females the vulva and anus are closer together and in males the penis and anus are farther apart. Vulva and penis look exactly the same, so what you want to look for is the spacing.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

If nipples (12 total) are seen by 10 days old, they HAVE to be a female. You couldn't have been seeing nipples on males. Male rats (and mice) do not have nipples. We don't know why the male hormones suppress nipple formation in some mammals, but it does.  Testicles aren't the best indicator right away, for sure. But... nipples = girls. Always. Now, sometimes nipples aren't easy to see on girls at some ages. Of course, everything else you said is exactly right.


----------

